# Best Graphics Plugin for Project64?



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm a big fan of retro gaming, but I find it much easier to just grab my laptop and take that out with me than drag the console and everything else along with me.

I've used Emulators for a long while for a lot of consoles. But Project 64 was always one that I never seemed to get looking it's best... The plugins are always a little hit and miss for me. Sometimes crashing, sometimes the games won't go fullscreen. I'm just wondering if anyone could shed some light on what the best Plugin you've found for the N64 is?

I'm not particularly bothered about widescreen hack, but an option to use different filters/ renderers would be nice. Something like the 2xSal found on a lot of other emulators, if a plugin for Project 64 like that exists!

Thanks to anyone that can help out with this!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2018)

Rice Video could do a pretty good job, I believe.
I haven't used a N64 emulator for a very long time though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Joom (Feb 13, 2018)

GlideN64 is the best plugin available. PJ64 falls under Zilmar-specs emulators. It's become the community standard. 
https://github.com/gonetz/GLideN64/releases


----------



## Steven1975 (Nov 9, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I'm a big fan of retro gaming, but I find it much easier to just grab my laptop and take that out with me than drag the console and everything else along with me.
> 
> I've used Emulators for a long while for a lot of consoles. But Project 64 was always one that I never seemed to get looking it's best... The plugins are always a little hit and miss for me. Sometimes crashing, sometimes the games won't go fullscreen. I'm just wondering if anyone could shed some light on what the best Plugin you've found for the N64 is?
> 
> ...


Theres none that 100 percent work right sorry I found none.


----------

